# best brand for blank dvds



## yash (Dec 15, 2005)

it probably seems like a stupid topic but did u know that most blank dvds dvdr and dvdr/w have only 4.3 GB of space instead of the said 4.7GB?
   many people said that its 4.7x1000 mb (or whatever) and not exactly 4.7x1024 mb.thats why the actual capacity is less.but i`d like to point out that the cds have a complete 700mb of storage space as is said.so why are the dvd makers riping us off like this?

    and some cheap brands of dvds have even less storage space....ones that u`ve never even heard of-the local brands...
       so heres the poll to know what u think

sorry for forgetting verbatin.that name just dosent stay in my mind. score 1 for verbatin and 1 for moser baer...


----------



## abracadabra (Dec 15, 2005)

*mann u forgot*

mann how could u forget verbatim; u could say world no:1


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 15, 2005)

cannot think beyond Mosear Baer
sony comes second


----------



## adorablesrini (Dec 16, 2005)

Moser Baer Rocks!!!

The Local brand Princo is cost effective howevr develops scratches on its own!!


----------



## yash (Dec 16, 2005)

did anybody notice that even moser baer does not have exact 4.7 GB capacity?


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 16, 2005)

moserbaer


----------



## h_kunte (Dec 16, 2005)

What a poll!!

I have never looked beyond Sony guys...I do get Moser Baer...But never feel like looking beyond Sony...EVER!!


----------



## coolendra (Dec 16, 2005)

HP DVDs wth golden dye are the best.........


----------



## yash (Dec 16, 2005)

*@h_kunte*

what capacity do u get in sony DVDs?are they 4.7gb or less?


----------



## mohit (Dec 16, 2005)

I have had lots of bad experience with Moser baer but none with Sony n HP so my vote definitely goes for Sony and HP is the runner up. I would love to get my hands on Verbatim though. Its another reliable brand.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 17, 2005)

My vote goes to Maoser-bare
@yash:all brands of DVD's provide 4.38 gigs of data,it does'nt differ from brand to brand


----------



## agnels (Dec 17, 2005)

1 GB = 1024 MB
I use Moser Baer and Sony are good too


----------



## godsownman (Dec 17, 2005)

ONLY moserbaer


----------



## ravimevcha (Dec 17, 2005)

1) Moserbaer
2) Sony


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 18, 2005)

yash said:
			
		

> did anybody notice that even moser baer does not have exact 4.7 GB capacity?


actually all DVD's labelled 4.7Gb have actually 4489Mb of space to be precise, so it's not just Moser Baer.

Anyhow I've used the cheap ones and Moser Baer and LG, 

Moser Baer are Great..

as or the cheap ones... if u get CD's labelled "TYCOON", stay away from them,
I found these names to be working fine as far as the cheap ones are concerned
A-Link
Master etc....  "TYCOON" sux

Now guys dont run after me telling that this information is irrelevant because u dont get either brands at ur place or all the cheap ones suck... because it might be helpful to someone in kolkata who has decided on getting cheap ones and here all these things are available...


----------



## manmay (Dec 18, 2005)

sry guys jus recently got dvd writer 
so no idea abt the sony and moserbaer dvd.
though i bought some writex dvd for 16 bucks in surat....16 bucks for a pack of 25 
15 for 50
14 for 100
nice rates na....
tell me what rates do guys get the dvds sony and moser...and others...
cant say abt the quality.... have already ritten atbt 10 dvds with movies and friends....till now no probs ....
lets see after a few months....(fingers crossed.)


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 18, 2005)

manmay said:
			
		

> 16 bucks for a pack of 25
> 15 for 50
> 14 for 100
> nice rates na....



The guy selling those DVDs sure has his economic fundamentals all screwed up!


----------



## mohit (Dec 18, 2005)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> manmay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think he means 16 bucks each for a dvd when u buy a pack of 25. that makes it 16*25 = 400/- .. I dont think he can sell 25 dvd's for 16 bucks unless he his crazy. And if u buy 50 dvds then the rate is 15/- each and for 100 it is 14/- each. Manmay forgot the word "each" i guess.


----------



## manmay (Dec 18, 2005)

ofcourse yaar how can u expect to get 25 dvds in 16 bucks...
any way i'm sry if i created a confusion.

what i really meant was when buying a pack of 25 the cost per dvd is 16 rs.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 18, 2005)

i know it can't be true,was just havin some fun!.If it was true,i'd be on a flight to Surat right now!


----------



## manmay (Dec 18, 2005)

lol.....sry no flight to surat...lol


----------



## yash (Dec 19, 2005)

another word of caution people..dont buy princo brand of cds...the maximum write speed u can get is 2x and they start developing scratches pretty soon and become unreadable...


----------



## yash (Dec 19, 2005)

another word of caution people..dont buy princo brand of cds...the maximum write speed u can get is 2x and they start developing scratches pretty soon and become unreadable...


----------



## sabman (Dec 19, 2005)

Moser Baer sure seems to rock!

But i want to know a bit more about Sony. I get Moser Baer for 30 bucks per dvd in Mumbai, can anyone tell me the rates for Sony. I dont have to doubt the quality of a Sony


----------



## abracadabra (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: mann u forgot*



			
				abracadabra said:
			
		

> mann how could u forget verbatim; u could say world no:1




HOW THE HELL U 4GET verbatim


----------

